# SPV C500 Windows Mobile 2k3 smartphone

## optilude

Hi,

I'm thinking of getting the SPV C500 smartphone. It's just too cute!

Principally, I want to use it to sync my contacts and address book with Evolution. I've heard of SynCE, and it looks promising. However, I'd rather not get the phone only to discover it doesn't work with my system!  :Smile: 

Does anyone have experiences with this phone or comparable phones? Any pitfalls when using SynCE/Multisync/Evolution to a Windows Mobile 2003 device?

Thanks!

Martin

----------

## optilude

Well, I got the phone, and it rocks!  :Smile: 

Synce sees it just fine, and I can browse the file system and get phone status (not tried manipulating files or installing applications yet).

However, I've moved to evolution 2, so I need to wait for multisync to update before I can find out if it syncs!

Martin

----------

## Akhouk

 *optilude wrote:*   

> Well, I got the phone, and it rocks! 
> 
> Synce sees it just fine, and I can browse the file system and get phone status (not tried manipulating files or installing applications yet).
> 
> However, I've moved to evolution 2, so I need to wait for multisync to update before I can find out if it syncs!
> ...

 

I have just got this phone myself. Any more hints you can give me on how I can get started. Which packages apart from Synce do I need?

When I plug in my phone through the USB cable it says in dmesg unrecognised device. What do I need to do to get it to recognise it?

----------

## optilude

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have just got this phone myself. Any more hints you can give me on how I can get started. Which packages apart from Synce do I need?
> 
> When I plug in my phone through the USB cable it says in dmesg unrecognised device. What do I need to do to get it to recognise it?

 

The phone rocks doesn't it?   :Smile: 

The docs on http://synce.sf.net should be all you need. They really are quite good. I'd emerge usbview, which gives you a good overview of your USB devices. You need to recompile your kernel with PPP (and probably asynchroneous PPP) enabled, + the ipaq module (as per SynCE docs). Put this in /etc/modules.d/spv (you'll have to create the file):

```

options ipaq vendor=0x0bb4 product=0x0a51

```

Then run update-modules. You can then modprobe ipaq, and it should find your phone. usbview will now give you more information from the correct the module (ipaq).

After this, start dccm as a normal user, run synce-serial-start as root, and run synce-trayicon as a user - this will go in your system tray. When connected, you can right-click on this to open a file manager (Nautilus, not sure how well it works with KDE or other environments) to your device and copy files back and forth.

For sync, you'll need multisync and the SynCE multisync plugin (also in portage). However, this doesn't work with Evolution 2.0 (yet) so I've not tried it. Old versions may still work, though. It also seems to crash on recurring events  :Sad:  when doing backups of the calendar. I'm still investigating this.

Martin

----------

## Akhouk

The phone definitely rocks  :Smile: 

I have now got it so that I can browse the phone's files through Nautilus and that is really cool.

Any ideas on how to get the phone to use the USB cable for its Internet connection rather than using GPRS. I can ping the phone from Gentoo but still when I try to access anything it uses GPRS.

I am just installing Mulitsync. I didn't upgrade my evolution to 2.0 yet so i will see if it works ok on the older version and report back.

----------

## Akhouk

I have just got the multisync working with evolution.   :Very Happy: 

It wasn't that hard, just follow the SynCE plugin for Mutlisync  guide. It seemlessly syncrhonised my address book, todo list and calender.

I probably don't have any recurring tasks anyway but might test them later as you report they crash it.

Thanks for your help optilude  :Smile: 

----------

## optilude

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

> I have just got the multisync working with evolution.

 

Just not evo 2  :Sad: 

----------

## zebstah

Just curious. Im trying to get my MPX200 which ive upgraded to wm2003 to sync. I can get past the script starting the pppd daemon...it just dies. Im curious as to what ppp modules you have installed.

----------

## Allochtoon

I have the spvc500 aswell.

I followed this:http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/multisync_guide.php

and syncing there seems to work in multisync but i can't figure out how to sync in evolution. Also, whats the difference between evolution and evolution2, as 2 is not in portage?

Ok browsing the phone is konqueror is easy, point it to: "rapip:/"

But i still can't figure out how to sync evolution with my phone, i feel im very close to the solution.

Multisync works and synce also, but it doesn't sync to or from my phone.

-edit-

Alright for some reason syncing seems to work now, yay!

----------

## Allochtoon

Syncing works but i have got a -8 time difference when syncing appointments from phone to evolution, the other way around is fine. How you guys doing?

----------

